
Show HN: Rebridge v2.0 – A transparent bridge between JavaScript and Redis - CapacitorSet
https://github.com/CapacitorSet/rebridge
======
CapacitorSet
Previous thread here, about v1.0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12723474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12723474)

v2.0 addresses some of the feedback in the previous thread, and uses Promises
rather than synchronous non-blocking access.

~~~
bungle
Huh, the first one (v. 1.0) looks much more clean. What was the problem with
synchronous non-blocking?

~~~
CapacitorSet
It was much more difficult to understand. For whatever reason, it appears that
I couldn't `splice` arrays
([https://github.com/CapacitorSet/rebridge/issues/2](https://github.com/CapacitorSet/rebridge/issues/2)),
and I honestly couldn't figure out what was wrong.

There was also the issue of error handling, which is much easier with
promises.

------
wwalser
I haven't looked at the proxy spec since playing with it several years back
after it was first implemented in FF so my knowledge of how it works probably
has gaps but I have a question:

Using a get returns an object which has a ._promise field? With get and set
being different calls on a proxy object, could you return the promise when
getting instead of an object on which you need to access the ._promise field?

------
zimbatm
What is the advantage of using private subnets + NAT gateways? Aren't security
groups enough to control network traffic?

~~~
reaktivo
Wrong post

